# Ogres or trolls?



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> What should I use? I like the idea of the trolls just for a fun, if slightly frustrating unit. Ogres, i have used before, were ok. Opinions please.:shok:


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Play orks and gobbos so you can play trolls as well!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats the question?

I'm guessing you are a WoC player and can chose between them.

Honestly unless you take throgg then take ogres. If you take throgg take trolls

Trolls are far better but their stupidity and painfully low leadership means they have to be baby sat by a character. This is ok for O&G as they can get a very cheap gobbo on wolf to baby sit them. Chaos can't afford to do that as their heroes are too pricey


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Aye, sorry I do play warriors. My idea for trolls was to use them as a speedbump/pincushion that I can put infront of my lord/bsb's unit while they trudge across the table. As said, they are a unit I always fancied using, but huvnae tried them yet. Ogres on the other hand, I usually use them as a flank protector backed up by a gorebeast.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I usually run my WoC with a Sorcerer on horse as General so do not mind babysitting because I do not want him in combat anyway.

Trolls are more fun, but are really random sometimes so are not a reliable unit without Throgg.


----------

